# RTS Jackson Classes Cancelled Until Tuesday, Sep 6th



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2005)

For the (many!) RTS Jackson students who are on the board, I have found out that classes are cancelled today (8-29) due to the weather.

I have also been informed that RTS will follow the Clinton Public schools in coming days - i.e., if the Clinton Public schools are closed, so will RTS Jackson.

The channel to check for updates is Channel 3 (in Jackson).

[Edited on 8-30-2005 by joshua]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 29, 2005)

Fred,
When will we know about tomorrow's classes?

I am in Monroe, btw, so the local tv is not an option.

[Edited on 8--29-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Fred,
> When will we know about tomorrow's classes?
> 
> ...



Once I know, I will post it here. But the thing to do is to check the Channel 3 website, and see if either RTS is mentioned, or if not, to see if Clinton Public Schools are closed. Whatever the status of the Clinton Public Schools, will be the status of RTS.

Link to Channel 3 school closings:
http://www.wlbt.com/Global/story.asp?S=3776115&nav=1L7tdqhL


----------



## king of fools (Aug 29, 2005)

I was on campus at RTS-Jackson with Patrick (puritansailor) a week ago today. Looks like there is a chance that you'll get the edge of the huricane. Hope everythings turns out well!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 29, 2005)

are cell phone towers down in central mississippi? I am having trouble reaching a few people.


----------



## sailorswife (Aug 30, 2005)

There are cell towers down. If Fred is right about RTS being closed if the Clinton public schools are closed then it looks like there won't be class tomorrow either. According to the link he gave above, Clinton schools will be closed Tuesday.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Anne,
The link is down for me


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 30, 2005)

Just spoke to Fred; Classes at RTS will not resume until next Tuesday.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Just spoke to Fred; Classes at RTS will not resume until next Tuesday.



Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2005)

Classes are definitely canceled until Tuesday. I have spoken to the academic dean, and here is the latest:

power is still out at the apartments on campus, but water has been restored.

power has just returned to many of the classrooms into the library.

It would appear at this point, the classes will resume on Tuesday.

If anyone from RTS has any questions, the phones are working on campus; you can also try and contact me directly, either through e-mail, U2U or by phone. If you don't have my phone number. Please e-mail me or U2U me and I will give it to you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took of the Jackson/Clinton area:

http://photos.tulipfaith.com/thumbnails.php?album=4


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey we finally got power here on campus. Townhomes have power too. Well they did, then it went out. Probably be back on soon there.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 5, 2005)

For the RTS seminary students:

I have just confirmed (by actual conversation with Dr. Currid) that classes are ON for tomorrow, Tuesday Sept. 6th.

There might be some confusion, because Clinton Public Schools just pushed back their date to Thursday. As far as I know, RTS is having classes - and I will be going to a 6 AM class, so my body will be where my mouth is!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks


----------



## king of fools (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for those pictures Fred. It's crazy becuase we were just there two weeks ago and so much has happened in that small peroid of time. The line was long at the Walmart before, I can't imagine!


----------

